# JimSnow-Journal Page 1



## JimSnow (Sep 9, 2006)

Page One. 

Attached is composite photo to date.


I started working out Feb. 15, 2006 after 10+ years living a sedimentary life as a graphic artist. I'm 44, after a coincidal divorce and the death of my Dad, I figured this is the last chance to realize a few dreams. I'm an artist... let's see if I can sculpt my body... soul and mind.

I'm going to be "natural". Never taken steriods or hormones.


9-9-06

Started 2-15-06:

211 lbs. to what seems a constant 205 for last 12 weeks. Continue to lose bodyfat, visa waist measurements... lifts are improving slightly, leveling off.
Achieved new BP lift last night - 275X8, began w/ 155X6. Feel stronger, esp. after starting Glutamine two weeks ago. Feel breakthrough. Daily supplement regimin is 2 multi-vita/min, 3-4 grams C, 12 grams creatine, 10 grams glutamine. Protein 5-6X daily, at least 20 mil.. plenty of good carbs along. The shakes upset my stomach for 20 minutes, though I'm not lactose intolerant - even tried whey in water. Trying to eat more like a cat. Mixed nuts, soy nuts, bites of tuna, chicken. Not afraid of calories... been a bit of a struggle to keep weight up with a physical job. Not "unmantainable".

To this point: I keep my workouts under one hour. I concentrate, as much as I can on form, breathing, speed. I alternate low-rep sessions with standard 8-12 rep sessions. 1:3 (2:00). I throw in a high-rep session (15+reps @ 1:00) about every 6 weeks.

Never do more than 6, or so sets for bodypart - split. Feel, form, speed. Chest/Tri, Sh/Bi, Back/Bi/Tri. Just bought squat rack. Love the feeling. Going to 5 days a week. 3 upper/2 lower. Abs and cardio 2 between.

Will concentrate, predominately, on more rapid and intense workouts... like a "sprinter". Seems to work for me... both in results and mindset. 

I do something "funky" for a week now and again, I look forward to that. I walked around the house 3 times with 100 lbs. dumbells today. I looked like an idiot. LOL. It was furiously difficult... but, different.

Gonna concentrate on big core movements, squats... combo movements like squats/mp lift, deadlifts... clean-n-jerks while adding more protein. Next level, I feel. Need to scap the dumbells next 3 mos. Add more bodyweight while burning a couple percent more fat. Take another inch off my waist. Still very plausible, very attainable. Need 300X6 BP by Christmas and 2 inches on thighs. 210, 33" waist (5'11"). Starting agressive cardio for bike race next October. Hate that - going to kill "bulking time".

Going for it! Next post on this .. 1-1-07


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2006)

Your stats are even more BS then kenwoods...ROFL

Oh and drop the gay pics of your ass in the photo gallery son. You have made the top #1 spot on the  troll list this year....Good Job


----------



## kenwood (Sep 29, 2006)

stop busting his balls. lol yeah drop that pic lmao!.  good job, keep it up.  

btw, wtf are you going to do when u reach page 2? make a new journal attached w/ page 2 lmao. j.k man


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> *stop busting his balls.* lol yeah drop that pic lmao!.  good job, keep it up.
> 
> btw, wtf are you going to do when u reach page 2? make a new journal attached w/ page 2 lmao. j.k man


I did not want to see his balls but he posted them. 


-2


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I did not want to see his balls but he posted them.
> 
> 
> -2


What is it with you and older men?


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> What is it with you and older men?


I do not want to see there ass or balls!!!! ever !!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I do not want to see there ass or balls!!!! ever !!!!


I just saw it.
 You do have to admit he has a tight ass for a man of his age.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2006)

his ass is _way_ flatter than mine go me. and in all seriousness if he is trying to get an ass n working hard at it the constant burn makes you horny as hell n your ass is some sort of viagra. i'd give mine top billing too.  

where's the welcoming commitee? "JOHHHHNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HHHHHH!!!!!!, front n center dude we have a new member to get JUICED up about PUMPING iron."


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

You should have seen Foremans ass in his gallery, his was apple shaped. I believe 10x better than Snows.
He removed it quickly.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> You should have seen Foremans ass in his gallery, his was apple shaped. I believe 10x better than Snows.
> He removed it quickly.



well when you quit Exnihilonihilfit Hypertrophy everything pretty much deteriorates.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

yo seriously wtf is with that pic


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2006)

yea really. you look like you have a good start on sculpting your body but i think you already blew it here by showing us your ass. why the hell did you post a pic like that?


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

stop bashing him in his OWN journal.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2006)

hey if he is going to hang out with us we have the right to get to know him. i think some chick loves his butt n won't be quiet about it n convinced him he has the best ass ever. or he is extremely clever n knew how to get a lot of attention here quick n is laughing his ass off right now. 
if he has read around here at all i doubt we scared him off, he must know we are all a little weird. 








ok we forgive you for the butt pic. show us progress but a thong id required at least. now get busy lifting.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 1, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> hey if he is going to *hang out* with us we have the right to get to know him. i think some chick loves his butt n won't be quiet about it n convinced him he has the best ass ever. or he is extremely clever n knew how to get a lot of attention here quick n is laughing his ass off right now.
> if he has read around here at all i doubt we scared him off, he must know we are all a little weird.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Guess he took "hanging out" a bit too litterally.   

Seriously, Jim seems like a nice guy,  cut him some slack.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 2, 2006)

were are you, did he get banned?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2006)

no. he's around n he has a great sense of humor. we haven't seen the last of JimSnow


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> no. he's around n he has a great sense of humor. we haven't seen the last of JimSnow


 
Good!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 3, 2006)

yep. good


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> if he has read around here at all i doubt we scared him off, he must know we are all a little weird.



That is one of the truest statements I have read on IM ever.


----------

